# Dude it's MichaelFoster



## Takun (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTzrdac05Wk

OH OH OHHHHH OH OH OHHHHH

Though I think it's a step back from his previous work

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sdr9CtkAkm8

Sellout.


----------



## Hir (Jan 13, 2010)

I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I have no idea what's going on.


This but it's making fun of MichaelFoster, so I approve.


----------



## Hir (Jan 13, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> This but it's making fun of MichaelFoster, so I approve.


Yeah I agree with that.


----------



## Aden (Jan 13, 2010)

I like where this thread is going


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Sellout.


 Sorry, i didn't know you liked my old stuff.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

I'll put my new stuff on youtube so you guys can listen to it.


----------



## Takun (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I'll put my new stuff on youtube so you guys can listen to it.



MAKE SURE IT'S UNDER 192 kps.  I HATE QUALITY.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

"Blow S**** Up!" Mic. Foster
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUUOyc4EH6I-

"Dream Circus" Mic. Foster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9KqKefcqQE


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> "Blow S**** Up!" Mic. Foster
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RUUOyc4EH6I-
> 
> "Dream Circus" Mic. Foster
> ...



do you seriously think that you listen to grind?


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> MAKE SURE IT'S UNDER 192 kps.  I HATE QUALITY.



Doesn't youtube automatically convert everything to like 64 kps?

I mean seriously. What the fuck.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

I listen to plenty of things. Just cos I'm a gabber/ambient/rock artist doesn't mean I don't listen to it, dude. Gabber's the grindcore of techno, anyway. My band isn't really capable of playing grindcore. I could play it on bass and guitar, but I don't know a drummer capable of grindcore and I don't like low pig squealing.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I listen to plenty of things. Just cos I'm a gabber/ambient/rock artist doesn't mean I don't listen to it, dude. Gabber's the grindcore of techno, anyway. My band isn't really capable of playing grindcore. I could play it on bass and guitar, but I don't know a drummer capable of grindcore and I don't like low pig squealing.



your FA page has your music tastes listed as "grindcore or techno" which is why i asked.

lol you dont have to pig squeal to be grind...though i cant say i expected much better of a response.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

Shred Uhh Sore Us said:


> your FA page has your music tastes listed as "grindcore or techno" which is why i asked.
> 
> lol you dont have to pig squeal to be grind...though i cant say i expected much better of a response.



Oh, okay. Show me some grindcore without pigsquealing or screaming in general and I'll let you have this one. Otherwise, stop picking fights asshole. 
Didn't you think Lymbyk System was metal, Mr. Dr. Genre Whiz?


----------



## Takun (Jan 13, 2010)

Micael only listens to Lady Gaga god dammit.  STOP CONFUSING HIM.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oh, okay. Show me some grindcore without pigsquealing or screaming in general and I'll let you have this one. Otherwise, stop picking fights asshole.
> Didn't you think Lymbyk System was metal, Mr. Dr. Genre Whiz?



see you cant do that, first you mentioned pig squeeling(which in fact, YES i can show you some grind bands that dont have any) now your throwing screaming in there too. im not sitting here slinging insults directly at you like the rest of these guys so get your head out of your ass, im trying to help educate you instead of telling you how much of a douchebag i think you are. maybe next time instead of being blunt ill just call you names like everyone else, since your just proving to be a lost cause.

and who the fuck is lymbyk system?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Micael only listens to Lady Gaga god dammit.  STOP CONFUSING HIM.



But I'm going to a Fun. concert in a month...? Hmm..


----------



## Takun (Jan 13, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> But I'm going to a Fun. concert in a month...? Hmm..




It's a trick!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> It's a trick!



Just as long as Nickleback doesn't show up I think I'll get my money's worth.
Oh and btw, do you think they'll do any Format songs? My friend and I love the Format.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Micael only listens to Lady Gaga god dammit.  STOP CONFUSING HIM.



Hey just in case you missunderstood what I meant a while back, I don't really listen to Lady Gaga like, at all. And if you're going to say I listen to one person, let it be either The Quick Brown Fox, Daft Punk, or Danger. Take your pick.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 13, 2010)

Lol, this thread has my name in it.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 14, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> It's a trick!



He capitawized it. That's how you can tell.

Anyway, this thread is dildoes but I approve.


----------



## Hir (Jan 14, 2010)

Zee Skunkeh! said:


> Doesn't youtube automatically convert everything to like 64 kps?
> 
> I mean seriously. What the fuck.


Not if you put it in HD.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 16, 2010)

I just joined a band called We walk like Giants. It's kinda like Attack! Attack! but with Lamb breakdowns and Dethklok guitars. Plus with me up there, it's gonna be Protest the hero bass and BMTH screams. I can't wait. Practice tommorow and I'm gonna knock em dead!


----------



## Takun (Jan 16, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I just joined a band called We walk like Giants. It's kinda like Attack! Attack! but with Lamb breakdowns and Dethklok guitars. Plus with me up there, it's gonna be Protest the hero bass and BMTH screams. I can't wait. Practice tommorow and I'm gonna knock em dead!



You aren't joking are you?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 16, 2010)

Explain why you think I would be.


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm a little scared now.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 16, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> I'm a little scared now.



gahhh! what tha fuuuuhcck..


----------



## Lupine Delusion (Jan 17, 2010)

To the video at the top.


----------



## Takun (Jan 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Explain why you think I would be.



Cause Attack! Attack! is awful and Lamb is boring.  I don't want to imagine their spawn. D:


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 17, 2010)

Lupine Delusion said:


> To the video at the top.


Oh, k.



Takumi_L said:


> Cause Attack! Attack! is awful and Lamb is boring.  I don't want to imagine their spawn. D:


 i don't really like Attack! Attack! either but I just joined, so I kinda have to deal with it until people start telling them I'm the upside of their band.


----------



## Takun (Jan 17, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Oh, k.
> 
> i don't really like Attack! Attack! either but I just joined, so I kinda have to deal with it until people start telling them I'm the upside of their band.




You should bring in a synth and try to throw some Europop in it for lulz.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jan 17, 2010)

I have an electric piano. It has like 5 different tones but the quality is amazing for a $600 88-key piano. I could play some jazz or elevator music.


----------

